# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Seriously one of the most engrossing books I've ever read.  It is one of those books that will make you annoy everyone around you because you will constantly be reading aloud from it.  (More accuratel

## KaraBrooks

Seriously one of the most engrossing books I've ever read.  It is one of those books that will make you annoy everyone around you because you will constantly be reading aloud from it.  (More accurately, this was how I reacted to the book much to the dismay of Bob. He is, however, reading it now and loves it).  I thought it slowed a bit near the end but a must read in my opinion. Terrific stuff.

----------


## MIke R

yeah its been a steady seller for us.....Ive read parts of it.....it looks good

----------


## andynap

Is this the book by Michael Pollan about eating?

----------


## JEK

One comes to that conclusion based on Amazon. Have you arrived at a different conclusion?

----------


## MIke R

> Is this the book by Michael Pollan about eating?



it is..and from the sniplets I read its entertaining in its simplicity

----------


## JEK

> Is this the book by Michael Pollan about eating? 
> 
> 
> 
> it is..and from the sniplets I read its entertaining in its simplicity



I just zapped it to my Kindle, thus bypassing the Mom &amp; Pop:-)

----------


## MIke R

gee thanks....I feel so warm and fuzzy about that....LOL

----------


## MIke R

it will be all your fault if I have to go deepwater offshore again to make a living....LOL

----------


## andynap

> One comes to that conclusion based on Amazon. Have you arrived at a different conclusion?



I didn't look on Amazon- I remembered the review from a while ago.

----------


## KaraBrooks

> Is this the book by Michael Pollan about eating?



It is indeed.  It is an intense and historical look at both our agriculture system and the food we eat.  I know that sounds boring and I will grant you that it is neither a light or simplistic read.  I, however, found it to read a bit like a thriller (which it isn't).  Truly great stuff.  One of the most memorable books I've read in years.

----------


## bto

Sounds interesting...Kara, have you ever read The Apprentice, My Life in the Kitchen?  It's an older one but really good.

----------


## MIke R

next month his follow up book "In Defense of Food" comes out...my guess is fans of Ominvore will also enjoy this one....

----------


## JEK

I'm about halfway through OD, and even growing up  in corn country I'm shocked at the  inefficiencies of corn production and subsidy.

----------


## andynap

Just started it- very interesting- get some recipes out of it too.

----------


## marybeth

It was one of my husband's Xmas gifts...Thanks for the warning about the read-alouds Kara!  I will get it when he is finished.

BTW, I also got him the Berghoff Cookbook...for Chicagoans and friends of the Windy City, its a fun book.

mb

----------

